# New Hymer B690 Starline - missing wiper motor on delivery!



## Fleetham (Jun 8, 2013)

We bought our new 2012 Hymer B690 a couple of weeks ago and due to the unusually warm, dry and sunny weather have had no need to use the wipers.
Yesterday was taking it into our local Mercedes commercial agent for a check on the air conditioning (which only seemed to blow out cold air for about 20minutes after starting before becoming ambient temperature) and as it had been raining put wipers on to clear screen to no effect.
Reported this as additional fault to the Mercedes garage and they rang me today to say the windscreen wiper motor had never been fitted!
Difficult to understand how it got out of the Hymer factory minus a windscreen wiper motor. Apparently the PDI is carried out there.
Helpful dealer I had purchased from (Highbridge in Somerset) fortunately had a replacement motor in stock which they are sending up overnight to the Mercedes garage in Gateshead who have the vehicle. Apparently it is a Hymer part and not Mercedes sourced.

Mercedes dealer say nothing wrong with aircon but there obviously is! Anyone any ideas of why it should only puff out cold air for 20-30 mins before giving up? Noticed on very hot drive from Somerset to Northumberland after picking it up. It recovered every time we stopped but only for 20-30mins. Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: New Hymer B690 Starline - missing wiper motor on deliver*



Fleetham said:


> We bought our new 2012 Hymer B690 a couple of weeks ago and due to the unusually warm, dry and sunny weather have had no need to use the wipers.
> Yesterday was taking it into our local Mercedes commercial agent for a check on the air conditioning (which only seemed to blow out cold air for about 20minutes after starting before becoming ambient temperature) and as it had been raining put wipers on to clear screen to no effect.
> Reported this as additional fault to the Mercedes garage and they rang me today to say the windscreen wiper motor had never been fitted!
> Difficult to understand how it got out of the Hymer factory minus a windscreen wiper motor. Apparently the PDI is carried out there.
> ...


My suggestion is that buyers should be very wary of buying a motorhome, new or used, from Highbridge. It matters not a jot how it left the factory, you bought it from them and they have the responsibility to provide vehicles in a roadworthy condition, which yours was not.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the same problem with our carthago,agent iveco fixed it about 8 weeks ago, still the same, regards bill


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that it left the factory without a wiper motor.Perhaps it has been cannibalised at the dealers for someone else's motorhome and they had forgotten to replace it,certainly a strange one.

The air con fault is also mystifying,I suggest booking it in to the Mercedes agent,running the engine for at least 30 minutes before arrival(and keeping it running) with one of these fitted.

I had an air con fault on mine but didn't get it fixed for 5 months as it was bought in November when the ambient temperature was very cold and I didn't realise it wasn't working until the weather warmed up.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Air con issue*

I can probably add a point to this. Until our present Pilote A class we had three Hymer A class between 2000 and 2011. Air con produces lots of water and normally it goes into a container which is used to cool the air via a heat exchanger, so that the system gets better as its running. The container fills up faster than it can get rid of water then a float switches off the air con as water reaches the top. Every one of our Hymers did this.
Phil


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

wakk44:

_I had an air con fault on mine but didn't get it fixed for 5 months as it was bought in November when the ambient temperature was very cold and I didn't realise it wasn't working until the weather warmed up. _

Just a reminder to everyone that aircon should be run at least once a month throughout the year.

Something to do with oiling the aircon compressor bearings?

Anyway, surprised you did not use aircon during the winter.

It is brilliant for demisting the windscreen on recirc and full heat.


----------

